# Celebration of Lights 2010 (Vancouver) [My First Fireworks]



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is my first thread ever trying out fireworks, so bare with me a bit

Got to the event last night (7/31/2010) 10 minutes before the start of the event. This is the BEST spot I can find with over 400,000+ people pouring into English bay. I was at the intersection of Denman and Davie. They look more like trees than fireworks though...

























































Out of the 80+ pics I captured. This ones are the best ones for me.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The first 3 are pretty spectacular, Gil. Good job.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

awesome photos!!!


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Photo
I hope you don't mind me sharing my pix from last year July 30th.
Shot on the Burrard Bridge


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

My wife has yet to see the fireworks, my last time was when i was 18, ended up in the drunk tank because the cops wanted no intoxicated people using transit :/


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> The first 3 are pretty spectacular, Gil. Good job.


Thanks! They are now my wallpaper


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez said:


> Nice Photo
> I hope you don't mind me sharing my pix from last year July 30th.
> Shot on the Burrard Bridge


Nice shot. I didnt know u can catch them there.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> My wife has yet to see the fireworks, my last time was when i was 18, ended up in the drunk tank because the cops wanted no intoxicated people using transit :/


I noticed that there are way more cops there than the last time I went.


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice pictures of the fireworks. Lol if not for the Denman St. sign one would probably think that this was taken in California somewhere seeing as you've got those palm trees in the pics.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

WOW, these are some great close up shots!
We usually watch from Jericho beach trying to avoid the crowd downtown. We've seen them from Burrard bridge too and it is spectacular, just a bit too noisy for the kids


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pics! I haven't been to the fireworks in years. Looks like it was a spectacular evening, from your photos.


----------

